# Boston bomber sentenced to death.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Says he was sentenced to death.

Boston Marathon bomber Tsarnaev sentenced to death for 2013 attack

" After deliberating for 15 hours, the federal jury chose death by lethal injection for Tsarnaev, 21, over its only other option: life in prison without possibility of release."


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, there go his vacation plans... 

Wonder how many years it will take to get the needle in him? 15? 20? Ever?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As long as the death sentence is carried out quickly, this is a good thing. But I predict that the Appeal process will allow this little scumbag murderer to sit on death row for years.

EDIT; I know of a guy who can make a 900 yard shot with a Mosin Nagant...hmmmmm...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If only we could bring back Yellow Mama.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please let me try the 900 yard shot...please...

View attachment 11103


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How many years it takes will be too many!

There is a construction site across from the courthouse--- take him there and bury him in a hloe and be done with it !!
Build a tall building on top.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Great, now it will just take 20 years and a whole lot of appeals if they kill him.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I kinda think spending the next 60 years in solitary in a 7x12 foot cell in Federal super max might have been better. Now he gets 18-20 years of appeals then a needle that sends him off to sleep.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ship him to North Korea and stage a setup to make it look like he is a spy for the U.S against NC...they might reactivate the anti aircraft gun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Turn him over to the family members of his victims for execution of sentence.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully a woman gets to do the injecting and perhaps someone will slip some pigs blood into the cocktail.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Execution by firing squad with anti-aircraft guns


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think they should tie him squat on a pressure cooker bomb with a 10 min fuze.
Let him watch the fuze burn down to bang!
Have just enough explosive in it to take off his lower parts and let him bleed out knowing what is happening.
Am I sick? Just look at the blast site and the bodies lying around, then tell me I am. 
How about a biblical eye for an eye???


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Unless they put him in solitaire, I doubt he will last long in prison. Even criminals are patriots. jmo.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Burn in hell sheethead.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't go on a terror attack with your older brother.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

They should take the little Islamic coward in to the City Square and hang him! Or better yet, Use a dull knife and saw his head off!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tango said:


> How many years it takes will be too many!
> 
> There is a construction site across from the courthouse--- take him there and bury him in a hloe and be done with it !!
> Build a tall building on top.


I suggest locking him up in a pen of starving feral pigs.

Then send the video tape to ISIS


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The needle is to good for this piece of shit. Should make it as long and painful as we can. But, you all are right. He will sit in a nice cell by himself with 3 meals a day, a TV, and all the books he can read. Give him his appeal next week, his second the week after, then walk him out to the alley and put a bullet in his head. Then holler for the next piece of shit terrorist.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Why is he even still alive, where's the police brutality when you need it. They will put him in a federal prison and try to get info from him for a long time, which I doubt he knows squat. A waste of tax payer money.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is all I have to say"


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

of course it will be 20 years of appeals when he should immediately be brough to the back of the court house and given the 20 cent solution. Besides, when was the last time the peoples republic of Massachusetts excecuted someone? Send him to Texas.. we'll straighten him out.. llitterally.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of this generation will be dead before he is.


----------

